# Why is VW of America lying to us.........



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

There is no way the intake valves(top) on the 2.5 motor is 27mm
And the intake is larger than the exhaust.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (Audi4u)*








measure it and see what it is.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

hmmmm, what does this mean to 2.5 owners besides the fact that we were lied to?


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

looks right to me.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*

you need to port that head while its off


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

27mm is only 1.1xx inches...looks pretty close in the pics.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

Please guys pay attention.
Vw specs
Intake valve 27mm
Exhaust valve 30mm
In the pic of the head the Intake valves are clearly LARGER the the Exhaust valves.
And i doubt the intakes are 27mm then the Exhaust would have to be way smaller than 30mm. 
Dont have time to measure yet but will.
Im also going to port the head.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (Audi4u)*

Is this a game??
Optical illusion: circle inside circle makes the outer circle appear larger. Your eyes are lying to you... measure.
What do I win if I'm right?
.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_Is this a game??
Optical illusion: circle inside circle makes the outer circle appear larger. Your eyes are lying to you... measure.
What do I win if I'm right?
.

I hope you are kidding because you already lost!
I already measured it with a piece of string when the head was removed.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (Audi4u)*

I am a technical n00bian.
What are the implications of having one smaller than the other? And vice versa?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_I am a technical n00bian.
What are the implications of having one smaller than the other? And vice versa?

Well this thread was just to point out that the vw specs on our engine are wrong.
But its actually good news. 
larger valves provide more air flow. more air flow = more power.
The fsi engine is claimed to have 33.85mm intake valves and 28mm exhaust.
The closer we are to that the better off we will be whe turbo'd. And of course we have 1 more cylinder.
I promise the rabbit will make 500whp before a GTI.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I promise the rabbit will make 500whp before a GTI.

Sorry to break your spirits but it's already been done...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_Sorry to break your spirits but it's already been done...

By whom? And please dont say APR


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

By VW!








http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_By VW!








http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CanyonRabbit (May 23, 2007)

Of course that 650 broke it but its a 12cylinder not a 5cylinder like the Rabbit so making the Rabbit 500hp will be amazing.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I hope you are kidding because you already lost!
I already measured it with a piece of string when the head was removed.

Oh well... it did look like one of those optical illusion things..
At any rate... I wonder if there's a disclaimer somewhere to the effect that VW reserves the right to change any specification without notice or somesuch... and/or from Bentley one that says they "make every effort to accurately depict VW specifiations but errors can happen" type of a thing. 
Do you really think they are _lying_? Not that it matters to me... I'm never likely to start any such project! It's just real interesting seeing the internals of my engine. 
By the way... that gasket space between the cylinders reeaaly looks kinda tight to my untrained eye... is it out of the ordinary?
Please... keep us posted with pic's if possible!


_Modified by BuddyWh at 4:56 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_By the way... that gasket space between the cylinders reeaaly looks kinda tight to my untrained eye... is it out of the ordinary?

That's a pretty typical looking VW head.


----------



## blast7sho (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (magilson)*

How do you know that the intake is bigger if you didn't measure?


----------



## germanautoman (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (Audi4u)*

looks like a VW type O.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (germanautoman)*

So, the Bentley, *not* a wholey owned subsidiary of VW, has a typo!
BFD!
Engine's always have bigger intake valves than exhaust valves (if they have the same number of both!). The cylinder pressure forcing the exhaust past the exhaust valve is way higher than the pressure in the intake manifold, even in a turbo engine, so the intake is routinely 25% or more bigger.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Why is VW of America lying to us......... (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_So, the Bentley, *not* a wholey owned subsidiary of VW, has a typo!
BFD!

It doesn't seem to be the first time... sort of like how the have the manual transmission for the A5 Jetta listed as 04A but on their listing for the Rabbit repair manual is says 0A4...
Why not check with the dealer as see what the parts department says?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Please guys pay attention.
Vw specs
Intake valve 27mm
Exhaust valve 30mm
In the pic of the head the Intake valves are clearly LARGER the the Exhaust valves.
And i doubt the intakes are 27mm then the Exhaust would have to be way smaller than 30mm. 
Dont have time to measure yet but will.
Im also going to port the head.









INTAKE VALVE








EXHAUST VALVE 








Now I see why the I-5 makes so much powa


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_By VW!








http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml

hahaahahah. yesssssss.








this project is 'flippin awesome. 
i'm going to wait until my 2.5l is aged and then molest it with mods galore.
i'll be making 200whp n/a.
what do you think? turbo can't touch disss.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Makes sense, I don't think I've ever seen a motor with the exhaust valve larger than the intake.


----------



## viabobed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Now I see why the I-5 makes so much powa









Interesting, I see ppl getting 150hp to the wheels so whats the crank power?
Usually when the manufacturer gives a hp number its to the crank


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

on the new ford 4.6L, they have a 3 valve per cylinder configuration, the exhaust is valve is the biggest, but there's 2 intake valves


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KampfGTI* »_on the new ford 4.6L, they have a 3 valve per cylinder configuration, the exhaust is valve is the biggest, but there's 2 intake valves









what are the specs on the valves?


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

is it the same on the 08' 170hp motor? what about the vvt on the 08's? is that true?


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

got no clue...exhaust valve has to less than 1.90"


----------

